# SlingshotSniper's Scorpion



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This is SlingShotSniper's Scorpion.

Layered G10 for a contoured effect. Significant palmswell, opposite side pinky hole and finger grooves really marry the slingshot to the hand... Tips and core are made from carbon reinforced ballistic grade G10.
Super stable yet feels light and graceful in the hand.... this one is destined to be a tournament champion.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very pretty Bill and and another new design level! -- Tex


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Mean-looking weapon there!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's awesome!
It actually looks like a scorpion, too


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Does it sting when you pick it up? That looks great!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Yet another beautiful slingshot from the MAN!


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Good job Bill, nice design!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

That is one He,,,ll of a job Bill,I shall be showing its sting on video when it arrives but I'll have to wait for my wife to go out to work she hates scorpions,she will not even watch my videos about the creatures,this is going to freak her out for sure


----------



## amacnaughtan (Oct 23, 2011)

Bill, you are a true artist......Niiiiiice!!!!!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Awesome bill, awsome.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

M_J said:


> That's awesome!
> It actually looks like a scorpion, too




It sure is a stunning piece I may just lay it on the floor, scare the dog and my wife awhile!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Very cool Bill, look out at the S & G competition, Sniper is in the house and taking names.
Philly


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

It's amazing to see what you do to composite materials, outstanding work.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a looker for sure.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> This is SlingShotSniper's Scorpion.
> 
> Layered G10 for a contoured effect. Significant palmswell, opposite side pinky hole and finger grooves really marry the slingshot to the hand... Tips and core are made from carbon reinforced ballistic grade G10.
> Super stable yet feels light and graceful in the hand.... this one is destined to be a tournament champion.


yup, i am looking for something like this Bill.


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

*Man that is sweet , very cool Bill . MM*


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Sweet!!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

have to say i love this ss


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys, it's fun to make the customs!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

PUKKA!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

its a beauty fro sure, i keep finding myself back here looking at it, for design purposes i have a question? at the area where the forks angle up, there is a hole for tubes how thick is this area? in relation to the rest of this beautiful beast it seems very narrow, just asking because i know G10 my best carry knife is G10, i wonder because i always play the devils advocate (i know) and wonder about if it were to get dropped and hits a fork tip? or gets sat on.....................?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome work Bill.
Philly


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice design bill


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Aptly named, what a super looking piece!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have seen many slingshots on the forum and their are some very nice ones, but this is absolutely awsome outstanding.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

it is! i agree Hawk2009, i keep coming back to this page something about this particular frame, the slight recurve, the heft without excessive weight, black with just enough gray to look wicked, and the scorpion profile. kinda looks "other world design" like it just might shot itself. i keep seeing something different in it every time i see it, alot of character this one!

i just took another look, somehow, this one looks sinister, like its up to no good! watchout!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

This black version does look superb. But, for some reason, I still prefer the The Scorpion in Work Clothes ........
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12986-the-scorpion-in-work-clothes/page__hl__scorpion__fromsearch__1


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks again Guys.
Like I said before it's always fun to make the customs!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

that is bad a**!!!


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful execution, Thats one for the Guggenheim museum of art.

'drif


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Man I want one BAD. MM


----------



## KnivesandRubber (Dec 18, 2010)

What are its dimensions? Beautiful work by the way!


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

e~shot said:


> PUKKA!











p.s. im stealing ur word


----------

